# Great opening



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

We decided to leave the dock just after midnight this morning and slowly made our way to our spot. Did a lil night fishing under a lit rig close by but nothing bit. So we head to our spot and first line down hooked up to a 15 pounder. After that they were all around ten pounds for a while. Then we found the big boys. We landed one that was 25 pounds on the dot, another 20#, 15# and the rest all over ten with the smallest being 9 pounds. In the pic the small one looks like its tiny i agree but you have to not compare it to the stud that would swallow it whole. All in all we had a great time and so happy to finally be able to put sone in the fish box.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*wow*

and because I have to type something here ....... wow


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes sir!!! Thats what I'm talking bout!! Nice job.


----------



## WillieP (May 9, 2011)

wow


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW nick creamer, why are you such a pro, this coming from catfish captain here!!!


----------



## Cocahoe (Jan 31, 2009)

Great Catch


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Man those are some nice red snapper. Bet that one was a BEAST to reel in.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, i would of had to cull that smaller one.


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

HAHA!!! Yeah it was funny watching the guy holding him real it in. Between it being i think his first trip in a long time and the fact that he was so doped up on dramamine(how ever you spell it). Chip(hungup) was holding the other two up. We had a couple other monsters that wound up breaking us off and 1 that straitened my hook out. Not bad for a shallow snappers. we actually were releasing our smaller fish and the smallest fish was the last one we caught cause we started getting swamped with other boaters so we decided to keep him and go to the house.


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

That is a stud for sure. Great catch and thanks for posting the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clapping:good catch


----------



## Madison Swanson (Jun 4, 2011)

good sized sal


----------

